# Two Questions: Nails and Teeth



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi everyone! I'm looking for opinions on the nails. I know you obviously cannot cut into or past the quick but I've read in more than one Havanese grooming site that if you can hear your dogs nails 'clicking' on the hardwoods they are too long. I've been cutting Jax's nails myself and I'm coming VERY close to the quick and lucky haven't cut into it. The problem is I can still hear his nails on the floor. His nails don't seem to bother him at all. Can you hear them when your pup is trimmed? 

On to the Teeth- oh Lord the teeth. He won't let me near his mouth unless I'm pulling something out of it he shouldn't have. When I try to look at his teeth he starts writhing all over the place, uncontrollable. Our trainer told us to introduce the toothpaste slowly. For example let him lick it off your finger for a week, then let him lick it off the finger brush for a week. Then try to gently brush the front teeth the following week. We've been doing this for 6 weeks and he still freaks out. I had him at the vet Monday for neutering and they said he already has a trace of plaque starting. I was FLOORED. His new teeth JUST came in and we try brushing daily. We even use a plaque fighting water additive because he doesn't allow me to brush. Does anyone have any tips on how to make this easier? 

Thank you! 
Celina


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

About the nails. I have been cutting Sheba's nails and yesterday cut into the quick. Oh my gosh, I felt so badly. She yelped, bled a little and then seemed fine, thank goodness. Normally, I just take off the tips of the nail, so they don't curve. Her nails don't click. But I think it is better to be conservative even if you hear a little clicking. 
I brush her teeth each day and have been working on it for six months. She has gotten much better. Have you tried giving a treat after the brushing? I know it seems counter-intuitive but once you get him used to it you could phase the treat out.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan to me! After I brush Scout's teeth he always puts his paws up on the cabinet because he wants a squirt of toothpaste Truffles isn't as happy. She knows what is coming when I pick her up and take her to the bathroom. First there is a little growl and then she will flop her head side to side on the floor while I brush. Scout has to watch and then stands there until he gets another taste of toothpaste


----------



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

Hsusa said:


> About the nails. I have been cutting Sheba's nails and yesterday cut into the quick. Oh my gosh, I felt so badly. She yelped, bled a little and then seemed fine, thank goodness. Normally, I just take off the tips of the nail, so they don't curve. Her nails don't click. But I think it is better to be conservative even if you hear a little clicking.
> I brush her teeth each day and have been working on it for six months. She has gotten much better. Have you tried giving a treat after the brushing? I know it seems counter-intuitive but once you get him used to it you could phase the treat out.


I have not tried the treat directly afterward. He loves these specific granulated rawhides that I give him only for practicing our 'emergent call command'. I wonder if I find something similar that he really loves that he would receive after every try he would get better about it faster? Worth a shot! Thank you!


----------



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

Heather Glen said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me! After I brush Scout's teeth he always puts his paws up on the cabinet because he wants a squirt of toothpaste Truffles isn't as happy. She knows what is coming when I pick her up and take her to the bathroom. First there is a little growl and then she will flop her head side to side on the floor while I brush. Scout has to watch and then stands there until he gets another taste of toothpaste


Isn't it funny how they are all different. I wanted to get a playmate for Jaxon but I'm not sure I can do two just yet. We are a family of six and so darn busy as it is. Jax tags along everywhere with us!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a problem with brushing the teeth also. The toothpaste ends up all over her whiskers and hardly any on the teeth. She is also dislikes having her eyes and face washed. It's a struggle.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is very good about having his teeth brushed. Truffles always gives a little growl when she knows it is about to happen. I sit on the bathroom floor with her in front of me. She is good about flopping her head to one side on the floor. I have the toothbrush with the paste, open her mouth pulling all the hair away and start brushing on that side. Then turn her head to the other side and do the same. When I get to the front uppers and lowers I have her sit in front of me between my legs and brush from behind. That way I can open her mouth and pull her lips up and down. I can see her teeth and gums. It is pretty easy if you sit on the floor.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for the tips. I'll try it. The problem is mine tries to run when she senses that I'm about to do something that she doesn't like. She is great with the groomer so I suspect it's me. Anyway I definitely will try your method. Thanks again,


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I always close the bathroom door with Truffles so she cannot take of running


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Smart move! ound:
I'm curious to know what your routine is for brushing/combing. Do you do it there as well? Mine will grab the comb and run off with it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

When I first got Scout I knew I needed to find a good groomer. I didn't want to leave him at a shop like my first Havanese. I was lucky to find a wonderful home groomer. I waited until Scout was six months old and he was a little wiggly on the table. She insisted that I get a grooming table and only brush and comb on the table. Every morning I brush and comb Scout and Truffles on the table. Truffles was ten weeks old when she was first groomed and will stand like a statue Scout still resists a little for me. I really recommend buying a table. The groomer said learning to stand on a table and accept grooming is important since sharp objects are used. If they see me coming with a brush they are off and running too:bolt:


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Yes, I should do it on table. I too was so lucky to find a wonderful groomer who gave her a cut, pulled ear hair, bath, conditioner, nails,etc. I can finally see her beautiful soft eyes as she had been a "mophead" for months. He said over and over again how good she was for him. He spent 3 and a half hours with her, taking breaks as needed so she wouldn't get stressed. He never used a noose. He definitely loves the dogs and only takes one dog at a time, working at his home. So now that she's shaved, it shouldn't be that hard for me to keep up. Thank you for your tips. These little guys are just too smart and too athletic. I'll let you know how the teeth and brushing go!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Your so very lucky to have found a good groomer. I really like that our groomer plans time just for my two that day and there is no rushing. I don't know what I would do without her. Good luck with the teeth:biggrin1: It really does helps to sit behind them. I'll be waiting to see how little Zoe does with her teeth brushing:brushteeth:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Hahaha! Sheba would just love to get her little teeth into the combs and toothbrushes! She'd probably flush them if she could.


----------

